# Wall Sconces



## Albertan (Jun 16, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good online/mail order source for wall sconces. The spec fixtures put in my HT room by the contractor aren't doing much for me. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Are you looking for something in Canada or does it not matter?


----------



## Albertan (Jun 16, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Are you looking for something in Canada or does it not matter?


It doesn't matter as long as they'll ship up here. I may be able to find something local. I just thought there may be a company that specializes in home theater lighting and such.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am not sure if they ship to Canada, but here are a couple places that have some specialized HT decor:

http://www.stargatecinema.com/Home-Theater-Lighting-c-454.html

http://www.htmarket.com/lighting--signs--decor---carpeting-home-theater-lighting.html


----------



## Albertan (Jun 16, 2012)

TY Sir. :wave:


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you had any luck in finding sconces? I have been looking for sconces for my theater room but I havent found anything I like yet.


----------



## Albertan (Jun 16, 2012)

I wound up with some generic ones. There are pictures in this thread.


----------

